# Issue with sqlite3



## circus78 (May 23, 2016)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p34.
I am trying to upgrade ports with portmaster, I get this error:


```
root@mail:/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3# make config
===> Options unchanged
====> Two or more enabled options conflict with each other
=====> Option UPD_DEL_LIMIT conflicts with UPD_DEL_LIMIT (select only one)
======> this option may only be used when the library is built from source, not from the amalgamation. Please, do not select it with this port
Config is invalid. Re-edit? [Y/n] y
===> Options unchanged
====> Two or more enabled options conflict with each other
=====> Option UPD_DEL_LIMIT conflicts with UPD_DEL_LIMIT (select only one)
======> this option may only be used when the library is built from source, not from the amalgamation. Please, do not select it with this port
Config is invalid. Re-edit? [Y/n] y
===> Options unchanged
====> Two or more enabled options conflict with each other
=====> Option UPD_DEL_LIMIT conflicts with UPD_DEL_LIMIT (select only one)
======> this option may only be used when the library is built from source, not from the amalgamation. Please, do not select it with this port
Config is invalid. Re-edit? [Y/n] n
```

How can I "escape" from this loop? 
Thank you very much


----------



## atomicbeef (May 24, 2016)

Hi circus78,

You could try running `make rmconfig` to remove the configuration and then try upgrading the port to see if it makes any difference. You can find the various make(1) targets for ports at ports(7).


----------



## wblock@ (May 24, 2016)

Yes.  Use `make rmconfig` then `make config`.


----------

